# Promoted to 3rd Degree!!!



## Guro Harold (Jul 24, 2010)

Hello Everyone,

Humbly, I would like to announce that I was promoted to 3rd Dan in Guro W. Hock  Hochheim's Pacific Archipelago Combatives(PAC)/Filipino Combatives last weekend. PAC is  based  on the martial arts of the Philippines, Indonesia, Japan,  Hawaii, and Polynesia.

I was also promoted to 3nd Dan in Mr. Hochheim's Filipino Combatives,  which are based on the Philippine martial arts of Arnis, Kali, and  Escrima, primarily  based on Presas Family Arnis (Hock studied with both GM(s) Ernesto and Remy A Presas).

These ranks were approved by Mr. Hochheim and  were obtained under the  study of GM Lyndon Johnson ([FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]10TH DEGREE BLACK BELT      FOUNDER/SOKE YONG MU KWAN HAPKIDO[/FONT]),  Master (Level 10) Instructor - CQC Group, UC - 7th DAN, 
                                                                                  Knife Level 12, SDMS Level 10, Gun Level 10, PAC 7th DAN, 
                                                                                  Kempo/Karate/Jujitsu 7th DAN, and Master of TAEKWONDO (5th Dan).

It was great training with Hock again, being that the last time I was able to get away was 2003, when I tested for 2nd.

Please also note that this promotion is parallel to the 3rd Dan promotions for Filipino Combatives and Mano Y Mano that I received from GM Johnson in January 2007.

Respectfully, in my signature for this post I will document my current rank (highest to lowest) while recognizing the head of each system and my direct instructor.

Best regards,

Guro Harold Evans
Lakan Guro (Senior Master) FCS-Kali - Tuhon Ray Dionaldo
Lakan Tatlo (3rd Dan) PAC - Hock Hochheim/Master Lyndon Johnson
Lakan Tatlo (3rd Dan) Filipino Combatives - Hock Hochheim/Master Lyndon Johnson
Lakan Tatlo (3rd Dan) Filipino Combatives - GM Johnson
Lakan Tatlo (3rd Dan) Mano Y Mano - GM Johnson
  1st Degree Black Belt IKAA Kung-Fu (Tuhon Rick Ward) - Guro/Sifu David Ng
Lakan, IMAF, INC (GM Remy A Presas)- Guro/Sifu David Ng

BTW, it's no question that I would have posted this on MT which is one of the top Martial Arts forums on the Web. This is a professional site consisting of an audience of our peers.


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 24, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## MJS (Jul 24, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## phfman (Jul 24, 2010)

Congratulations! Wonderful achievement.


----------



## graywolf (Aug 1, 2010)

Great job...Cordially,Howard Vanderbeck


----------



## Drac (Aug 1, 2010)

Congrats..


----------



## stickarts (Aug 1, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## Dan Anderson (Aug 2, 2010)

Way to go, Harold!

Dan


----------



## Brian Johns (Aug 2, 2010)

Congrats!!


----------



## Guro Harold (Aug 3, 2010)

Thanks everyone for all the kind sentiments!!!


----------



## Carol (Aug 3, 2010)

Congrats congrats congrats!!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 3, 2010)

Congratulations Harold!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Aug 3, 2010)

Most Awesome. Congratulations! :asian:


----------



## Guro Harold (Feb 27, 2011)

Hello Everyone,

I wanted to take the time to announce that I was promoted to 4th degree/Lakan Apat yesterday. The press release can be found here. Please note that I had been promoted under GM Lyndon Johnson to 3rd Dan 4 years ago but I had delayed testing under Guro Hock's system for some time because I wanted him to see where I was since I was focusing my attention and priority on being a new father at the time and was not able to get away as much and focused my extra time to FCS-Kali.

With my daughter getting a little older, and with Hock being able to get to NC, I was able to test for my 3rd with him last July and now test under GM Johnson for my 4th now.

Respectfully,

Guro Harold Evans
Lakan Guro (Senior Master) FCS-Kali - Tuhon Ray Dionaldo
4th Dan PAC - Hock Hochheim/Master Lyndon Johnson
Lakan Apat (4th Dan) PAC - World Combat Martial Arts Federation
4th Dan Filipino Combatives - Hock Hochheim/Master Lyndon Johnson
Lakan Apat (4th Dan) Filipino Combatives - World Combat Martial Arts Federation
Lakan Tatlo (3rd Dan) Mano Y Mano - World Combat Martial Arts Federation
  1st Degree Black Belt IKAA Kung-Fu (Tuhon Rick Ward) - Guro/Sifu David Ng
Lakan, IMAF, INC (GM Remy A Presas)- Guro/Sifu David Ng




Guro Harold said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Humbly, I would like to announce that I was promoted to 3rd Dan in Guro W. Hock  Hochheim's Pacific Archipelago Combatives(PAC)/Filipino Combatives last weekend. PAC is  based  on the martial arts of the Philippines, Indonesia, Japan,  Hawaii, and Polynesia.
> 
> ...


----------



## jks9199 (Feb 27, 2011)

Congratulations & well done!


----------



## Brian Johns (Feb 27, 2011)

Congratulations, Harold!

:asian:

Take care,
Brian


----------



## Dan Anderson (Feb 27, 2011)

Way to go, Harold!

Yours,
Dan


----------



## sfs982000 (Feb 28, 2011)

Awesome job!! Congrats on your accomplishments.


----------



## stickarts (Mar 1, 2011)

Congratulations!! That's awesome!


----------



## Guro Harold (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks are mentioned in this thread.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 13, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## Guro Harold (Mar 13, 2011)

tshadowchaser said:


> Congratulations!


Thanks Sheldon!

That means alot.

Because of your earlier work here in Greensboro along with a few others, I can never say I was the first to teach the FMAs here, but I can definitely say I am proud to follow in you all's footsteps!

-Harold


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 14, 2011)

Very nice! Congratulations!


----------



## fyn5000 (Mar 19, 2011)

Very good!  Congratulations!

Fyn


----------



## Mark Lynn (Mar 31, 2011)

Congratulations


----------

